# Get this question a lot, any suggestions on answers?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok I was in my vets office today and I was asked since I have shepherds do I know of any shepherd rescues in the area. They have an older client who's son just went to jail, her son's dog is too much for her and she is looking to find the dog a good home. 

I've gotten the question quite a few times...(never the same situation but always the same question) Unfortunately there are no shepherd rescues in this area. (Northern Nevada) I was wondering if there are any shepherd rescues around that are willing to take out of state dogs or willing to adopt to Nevada? I'm willing to help be a go between, help however I can there is definately a need here!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There aren't any western rescues on this board. No idea why but there aren't. Sheila (Sit Stay) is in a western state so you could try contacting her. She might have a better idea what is in your surrounding area that is close enough to work with.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There are GSD specific rescues in Seattle, one I'd work with and one I probably wouldn't. 
We are all breed but we're in WA state as well. Not sure about Oregon, but google is your friend and if you just google GSD rescues/your state it may turn something up.

Also try Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and you'll find rescues who are either GSD specific or who are all breed but would take a GSD.

How old is the dog?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> There aren't any western rescues on this board. No idea why but there aren't. Sheila (Sit Stay) is in a western state so you could try contacting her. She might have a better idea what is in your surrounding area that is close enough to work with.


Thanks Michelle...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> There are GSD specific rescues in Seattle, one I'd work with and one I probably wouldn't.
> We are all breed but we're in WA state as well. Not sure about Oregon, but google is your friend and if you just google GSD rescues/your state it may turn something up.
> 
> Also try Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder and you'll find rescues who are either GSD specific or who are all breed but would take a GSD.
> ...


The dog is 7.

I've already done the whole petfinder google thing... 

There is only one German Shepherd Rescue in all of Nevada and it is in Las Vegas. 7+ hours away. California has strict rules on adopting in and out of their state, making it pretty impossible. I did mention to my vet, Safe Haven, an all breed rescue, because I know they work with Coastal Shepherds out of California sometimes on transports. I was just hoping that there might be someone on here maybe from Utah or somewhere else in the west that might have some ideas.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

See if either these sites help? (They have contact info - mostly email addresses):

German Shepherd Rescue Las Vegas

RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------

